# I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry not strictly for this forum but this is the only group that may have noticed I'd been gone  

Enjoying bunny cuggles though....see small animal link 

Missed you all though! Saying that Skegness is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

welcome back hun!!! ment to text you earlier but forgot hahaha

hope you enjoyed yourself

PS how much have the himi and pew grown while you were away :lol: xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> welcome back hun!!! ment to text you earlier but forgot hahaha
> 
> hope you enjoyed yourself
> 
> PS how much have the himi and pew grown while you were away :lol: xxx


Haha yes they seem to have done!!! Though off to vets with Saffy


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome back hun, thought it was a bit quiet here :lol:


What's wrong with Saffy hun?


----------

